# My T Enclosures



## philge (May 19, 2012)

Hey guys! Just wanted to share a few pictures of my Ts and their respective vivaria. 

Here's an Imgur album with the pics.

In order, they are: A. avicularia, N. chromatus, G. rosea, and the sling is G. pulchripes.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Shay (May 20, 2012)

nice man. those exo terras are kind of pricey. they look good


----------



## grayzone (May 20, 2012)

is that hide a giant piece of pvc? Ive got a few diff tanks planed out for burrowers involving pvc tube/piping.. awesome way to observe your burrowers. 
the sling with a spool hide is priceless haha.


----------



## philge (May 20, 2012)

grayzone said:


> is that hide a giant piece of pvc? Ive got a few diff tanks planed out for burrowers involving pvc tube/piping.. awesome way to observe your burrowers.
> the sling with a spool hide is priceless haha.


Thanks!

The hide for the N. chromatus is just an old plastic plant pot with the bottom cut out. The G. rosea hide is a decorative log for aquariums. It used to be covered with fake plants but I ripped them off.


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nice enclosures! Lovin the N chromatus setup, cool looking burrow entrance


----------



## longviewsteven (Aug 25, 2012)

Love the cemetery theme !


----------



## HoboAustin (Aug 25, 2012)

Great looking enclosures, I personally like the exo-terra the most, but then again who _wouldn't_? lol


----------

